# Looking for a good way to properly block off crate size



## d0GGii (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey guys and girls,

I'm a proud 17-week old Welsh Corgi owner who needs some help with crate training this little girl. Long story short, Penny, has been a wonderful puppy to us since we got her back in October. She is somewhat indoor potty trained (we live on a 4th floor apartment, so chose to have her indoor potty trained). 

We used to confine her in a little confined area surrounded by an exercise pen, and have recently switched to crate training. The problem is she'd always relieve herself in the crate, but I've come down to realize that her crate is too big for her. I know that a good size would be just for her to turn around and stand up in the crate. Can yall share your success methods to block off the crate size?


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats on the new pup  What type of crate are you using? Metal Wire, Plastic Airline? This makes a difference in suggestions we make to you.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

the only thought i've ever come to for this is a cut down cardboard box, but that would all depend on the dog, because if it chewed, obviously the box wouldn't last.


----------



## d0GGii (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys. She used to have a 24'' wire crate that was obviously too big for her. She tends to be a little destructive when she's bored so putting a cardboard box in it certainly would be a risky move.

Anyways .. I just got her a new crate today. It's one from MidWest with a divider.

Do you think the space I gave her is enough? Here is a picture I just took.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

Good move on the new crate I have one of the midwest crates and I'll never buy another brand I LOVE IT! It's sorta hard to tell by the pictures but it looks like she has enough room is her rump hitting the divider in the pic? If so, I might give her a few more inches so she can stretch that long body out if she wants to without giving her too much room.


----------



## d0GGii (Jan 6, 2010)

Just gave her a little more room in the crate. Hopefully this will end my nightmare and she'll start learning to hold her potty! Thanks for the help again.


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

yeah, i think if i were you i'd give her a couple more inches so she could stretch out. great buy though! very nice looking crate. i've never had to buy one because i always get some lended or given to me when i have a dog, but when i need to buy one in the future, i'll keep that brand in mind.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I have used some upside down oil bottles with our last 4-5 puppies. Raven choose to lay up on top of them. Must get some pictures uploaded.


----------

